# Moving to Regina - Any quality/very experienced actual Luthier's in the area you'd recommend?



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey, moving back to Regina and am wondering if there are any real VERY experienced actual Luthiers in the area or even province?

I do all my setups and fret levels, wiring etc myself but I am debating getting my #1 and #2 guitars refretted at some point and don't want to bring them to just anybody. I had planned to bring them to Freddy's Frets but now that I'm moving I need to find someone on Freddy's level (I know, that's gonna be hard) to bring my baby's to.

Thanks for any help or suggestions!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Yamariv said:


> Hey, moving back to Regina and am wondering if there are any real VERY experienced actual Luthiers in the area or even province?
> 
> I do all my setups and fret levels, wiring etc myself but I am debating getting my #1 and #2 guitars refretted at some point and don't want to bring them to just anybody. I had planned to bring them to Freddy's Frets but now that I'm moving I need to find someone on Freddy's level (I know, that's gonna be hard) to bring my baby's to.
> 
> Thanks for any help or suggestions!


I can’t say I can help with that, but I’d like to wish you a happy move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Ask Kevin of ShoneswoodFX. He makes very cool pedals out of skateboards, but he’s in Regina.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

David Freeman at Timeless Instruments in Tugaske which is about a half hour north of Moose Jaw. You can check out his web page. He offers building courses as well. I built a thin line jumbo acoustic at his shop back in 2011. 
Regards.


----------



## BigEv (Feb 23, 2015)

Peter Sawchyn at Sawchyn Guitars would be the man for the job.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Yamariv said:


> Hey, moving back to Regina


My condolences


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

BigEv said:


> Peter Sawchyn at Sawchyn Guitars would be the man for the job.


This.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Came here to say Sawchyn also...


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> My condolences


😂😂 I feel ya but it's home so..


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

gtone said:


> Came here to say Sawchyn also...


Ok cool, checked out his website and he's a Martin certified repair shop which is a good sign! He doesn't mention refrets on his repair page, anyone known them to do refrets?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Could you get a refret done in Ottawa before moving?


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> Could you get a refret done in Ottawa before moving?


I'm in no rush really, just was thinking about lining something up in the next year or so. Was going to drive down to Niagara after Covid and bring both guitars to the Master Freddy but the move changed those plans.. Can't bring myself to ship my 2 favorite Gibson's and risk a break


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sawchyn and Timeless.

Both good folk with exceptional luthier skills. 

Dave at Timeless likes to run classes on guitar-building but COVID may be messing with that, leaving him open to repairs. (We grew up on the same street.)

Sawchyn does all kinds of repairs, just phone him and ask. Great guy.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Sawchyn and Timeless.
> 
> Both good folk with exceptional luthier skills.
> 
> ...


I'm just looking for refret specifically though, does anyone know if either have experience in that? I'll call but if they don't have refrets listed on their websites then that makes me nervous


----------



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm in Regina. I have been Very pleased with "Dave", a man who works out of his home. Not a luthier by trade but proficient as a luthier. I too set up my own but I am grateful to him for several years now for his vast knowledge in the area of guitar electronics! I have never owned a guitar that needed fret work but I know he does it. If you would like Dave's contact info please advise via this forum and I will provide contact info.


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

Yamariv said:


> I'm just looking for refret specifically though, does anyone know if either have experience in that? I'll call but if they don't have refrets listed on their websites then that makes me nervous


A refret would not be that difficult for them to complete considering they craft high end acoustics. Pretty sure they need to fret their own necks, but I could be wrong!

Royal Harp in Saskatoon would also be able to do whatever you need done. Go on both of their instagram pages or go to google and type in "luthier services Regina" or "luthier services saskatoon"... This province is not a musicians mecca with an abundant list of luthiers.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Foxycats said:


> A refret would not be that difficult for them to complete considering they craft high end acoustics. Pretty sure they need to fret their own necks, but I could be wrong!
> 
> Royal Harp in Saskatoon would also be able to do whatever you need done. Go on both of their instagram pages or go to google and type in "luthier services Regina" or "luthier services saskatoon"... This province is not a musicians mecca with an abundant list of luthiers.


Cool, Royal Harp might be worth the drive, looks like they do refrets and have the prices listed on the website at least. I'd definitely be vetting them first and to make sure they know what they are doing. Thanks for dropping their name


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Foxycats said:


> I really can't tell if you're trolling or if you're serious with this post.


🤣😂😅 

Colin James plays his $4300 Signature Sawchyn. Looks like he is struggling with a shitty fret job. Shoulda vetted Sawchyn first, I guess. Or got a guitar "back east".


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

KapnKrunch said:


> Shoulda vetted Sawchyn first, I guess. Or got a guitar "back east".


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Let's start over again...

*Moving to Regina - Any quality/very experienced actual Luthier's in the area you'd recommend? 

Yes.*


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Foxycats said:


> You could of found websites using Google. You asked for opinions, you got them, and then inferred that the recommendations are by people who are lesser than you. Either the people who have recommended luthiers have worse guitars than you, or don't have as high standards as you. Which one is it?


What are you talking about?? I asked for opinions and people's experiences with local Luthiers. I've never said I'm better or have better gear, get your head out of your a**! You're trolling and being a drama queen
All I want is to find a good knowledgeable luthier in the area so I get a quality refret. If your offended for some reason that's your issue

I am thankful to all the others who suggested Luthiers and I will check them out!

Edit: Just saw that you joined the forum less than a month ago, makes sense now..Just to pass along that on this Forum people are usually polite and helpful and that's why we all come here. If you're here just to drum up drama you should go join a different forum


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

WannabeGood said:


> David Freeman at Timeless Instruments in Tugaske which is about a half hour north of Moose Jaw. You can check out his web page. He offers building courses as well. I built a thin line jumbo acoustic at his shop back in 2011.
> Regards.


I have wanted to take a course from him for a long time, my family had a place at Mistuisine not far from there so I spent quite a bit of time in the area.

Maybe my retirement project in ten years if he is still doing it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Yamariv said:


> Cool, Royal Harp might be worth the drive, looks like they do refrets and have the prices listed on the website at least. I'd definitely be vetting them first and to make sure they know what they are doing. Thanks for dropping their name


I live close to Saskatoon and have never heard of Royal Harp, I am unable to get on their website and I don't do bookface or instantgrammer so I can't see what they are about or who they are.

Doug Scarrow had a shop out of Village guitars before the pandemic, not sure Village survived COVID? Doug has been working on my guitars since the mid 80's and has done some great work.

I need a fret job on an MIJ 80's squire that I have played the hell out of.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Yamariv I envy anyone that can move in a Civic, I moved out of my folks in 83 with a mustang hatchback.

Now I need 1 1/2 Seacan, 1/2 for the house and one for the shop!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> My condolences


He's a gapper. He's used to it.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

MarkM said:


> @Yamariv I envy anyone that can move in a Civic, I moved out of my folks in 83 with a mustang hatchback.
> 
> Now I need 1 1/2 Seacan, 1/2 for the house and one for the shop!


Everything else went with the movers, even my Amps (reluctantly) so you can't give me too much credit! They took extra care with them cause of the high value and they all miraculously all made it perfectly. Wasn't trusting my guitars with the movers in the dead of winter so it was Me, the Civic and 9 guitars  Nice and cozy! The biggest pain was unloading them all in the hotels at night..


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

First of all-the crack about condolences…….
Baaaaaahaaaaaahahahaa!……..
Ok that was totally classless of me and yes I am an a..hole. But I couldn’t resist-cause I’m from Saskatoon. So now I’ll have to have big shoulders when you give it back.
However regarding guitar work….pm coming……


----------

